# Pic of rock plateau on Edge



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Another Edge pic for your viewing pleasure. Click on the image to enlarge the view.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Too Neat Thanks for sharing


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

That is something how it is isolated. I don't blame you for holding on to those numbers.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Butcherpen said:


> That is something how it is isolated. I don't blame you for holding on to those numbers.


Yeah, I am getting grief from some PFF charter boat captains and hard core fisherman about giving out numbers. For now, I guess I will stick to giving out numbers for public spots. :surrender:


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

If you don't give numbers, just having info on what you're looking at and generally where it is would be nice. For me I can relate the spot with what I already know. ie. The rhoda(?), 21 hole, Brass Wreck, 29 edge, Navarre Edge, wreck off Gulf Breeze, etc. By the way, I love the side scan. Awesome. But they're about as affordable as fuel is.


----------



## NASTY (Jun 5, 2011)

That is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

WhackUmStackum, you invested a lot of time and money into what you do providing this material. Do what you want with the information. If people didnt share knowledge then fishing as a culture would die. You are a good man. Thanks for all that you do!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool image!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

how deep ?

My guess it's off of Alabama and 290'


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I came up with 16 ' relief

216' to 233'


:thumbsup:


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic photos. :thumbsup: But I have some questions about the side scan if you would be kind enough to help me understand.

How do you use this photo or scan to actually fish? Will the scan show you the fish close to the structure?

Reason I am asking, I am preparing to upgrade my electronics to the chirp technology and I was lead to believe (from the forums) that the side scan technolgy is only good down to about 150 ft.

Are you using a fish finder with side scan or upgraded expensive side scan equipment used exclusively to map the bottom?

Thx for any help you can provide me.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

paxton said:


> Fantastic photos. :thumbsup: But I have some questions about the side scan if you would be kind enough to help me understand.
> 
> How do you use this photo or scan to actually fish? Will the scan show you the fish close to the structure?
> 
> ...


The gear I have is used to map the bottom, rather than find fish.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

good on ya Whack! I'm sure your getting grief, info is knowledge and many want to know more to have an advantage. it's all info anyone is capable of obtaining with the right assets and/or time invested. most know structure or relief mean more fish but few have the time or assets to find it to make that long run offshore worth while. with about 40 yrs fishing this area and the last 17 fishing hard and to learn, I've had countless good people help me over the years by sharing this kind of knowledge. take what you learn fellas, do your research and spend your time on the water. I've been on this forum since it started in '03 and seen many friends take grief for sharing like information. don't change anything. I first hit this area in a 17' Key West 17 yrs ago, spend your time on the water fella's, do it right, learn from you adventures and it will pay off with dividends. I chose to start diving also to get a better understanding of what I was seeing on my sonar. again, thanks Whack!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great pic!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I got the numbers from a post here on PFF about 5 years ago

Forum member Feisty would occasionally give out a few numbers for novice offshore fishermen to try.

Thanks Whackum and Thanks again Feisty


----------



## Chandrajee011 (May 31, 2012)

Nice


----------

